# New sounds for my E8



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

I downloaded the sound set from MTH for my E8 and I thought I would share it with you from YouTube


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking and sounding good! Impressive that you have custom built. How much longer until we see it rolling down the track?


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

*Finally moving under battery power*

I built a track inside, just to test. Thanks for your remarks, yes the original sound set was from an F series and this has a different bell and different horns, boy what a difference. Bob. Here is a video under power.


----------

